# HELP!!!!



## keaton (Oct 31, 2005)

I have two red bellies with white fugus growing on them one is really bad and the other is just started to be affected. There are somewhat red and the one with it bad has the white stuff around his eyes. it is kind of a clear white layer over certain areas of his body. i noticed last night that one was barely moving in the bottom corner of the tank and not eating at all. He was also a noticeably darker. they are about 3-4 inches and i have had them both from when they were the size of a dime. i can get pics if needed i just need to go pick up my camara. also i noticed this when i got home around 8 today. PLZ if you know of anything to do let me know. thanks


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the cloudy eyes sounds like amonia burn. the fungus could also be from amonia burn or else it could infact be a fungus.

pics would really help tho

when is the last time the water was changed? and do you gravel vac when you change the water to remove all the amonia and crap from under the gravel?

turn up the temp a bit and add some salt until we find out better what it might be and see some pics. then we can take it into more details. but to me it soudns like a case of amonia burn


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I agree with dan throw some salt in until we can get some good pics up. use 1 tsp per 10'gs of water. disolve it in hot water before you dump it in.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I would do a water change as soon as possible. And then i would get stress coat and salt to add to your tank. Do water changes like everyday for about 3 or 4 days. About 15% a day. I would then get melafix. Use that for a week at it every day like the instructions tell you, and don't change the water while you're using the melafix. Once your done with the melafix do a waterchange. Did you ever cycle your tank? Keep us updated.


----------



## keaton (Oct 31, 2005)

View attachment 103208


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

do what ^^above^^ said and they should be fine...


----------



## keaton (Oct 31, 2005)

here are the pics

View attachment 103211


View attachment 103209


View attachment 103210


View attachment 103212


View attachment 103208


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oh wow.

ok so not amonia burn

and ive never dealt with any fungus like this. check out your lfs for different fungacide meds and see what you can find. for not add salt and turn the tank temp up to 84


----------



## keaton (Oct 31, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> oh wow.
> 
> ok so not amonia burn
> 
> and ive never dealt with any fungus like this. check out your lfs for different fungacide meds and see what you can find. for not add salt and turn the tank temp up to 84


so dont add salt. maybe just a little i figure it cant hurt to much. also i did put two amonia controlling tablets that fizz under neath him so the the fizz was hitting him directly and he is moving around alittle bit more then he was before. i was going to go to the nearest petstore bright and early and get some meds and take my pics with me. i know the owner of the store maybe he can help me if my p's arent already dead. thank you for your input.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

adding salt is fine. its not gonna hurt them anymore then they are. add salt and raise the temp to 84


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I had this happen just not as bad not to long ago. All I did was bump my heat and treat with melafix and salt it cleared up within a day. But keep in mind mine outbreak was a lot less severe so it could take a few days to clear up.

Trystan


----------



## dinali28 (Mar 1, 2006)

wow that looks kind of bad, how long did it take till they got like this? doesnt look like it happened overnight


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

wow those reds look really sick man !!! the white fungus looks like there eating the piranhas skin , raise the temp add salt and buy some fungus remover from your lfs asap !!!!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

fungus or ammo burn


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

holy sh*t man. What the hell are your water params?

your ammonia must be off the roof.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah thats what my piranhas had. One died because i didn't act right away. I would do wat i said above and look at this http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=116399&hl=
Good luck and i hope ur piranha gets better.


----------



## keaton (Oct 31, 2005)

my one is near death i upped the temp to 84 added salt and got the fungus remover. the one is getting much better but the other one is near dead (probaly wont be able to salvage him.

the fungus on him did indeed grow on him overnight. he looked sick for about a day i didnt think it was anything serious.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Dayyam!

I hope the little guys are alright.
Good luck!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hope he pulls through for you man. Jungle makes good meds to treat fungus. Just an option.


----------



## keaton (Oct 31, 2005)

the one died but the other is doing better


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

trismochronic said:


> the one died but the other is doing better


its nice to hear, you might want to test your water parameters to see the readings of your water.


----------

